# Wish I'd learned how to do this eons ago



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How to fold a T shirt in 2 seconds

And yes it does work.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bet lots of people can remember this from maths lessons in the 60s....I thought everyone folded teeshirts this way - ?

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's always one :roll: You had weird maths lessons Grizz


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> There's always one :roll: You had weird maths lessons Grizz


I seem to remember it was in the syllabus though- wait till you get loads of others remembering it from my generation !

G


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How to fold a T shirt in 2 seconds
> 
> And yes it does work.


Just impressed the wife with my tee shirt folding skills 

She's ironing so the lesson was very timely


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I noticed that the demonstrator in this video wears spectacles in some shots, but not in others. So two seconds to fold the t-shirt, but several minutes to re-set up the take.
Johnny


----------

